# Happy Birthday!!!!



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

JLPWCXIII...have fun and enjoy your birthday cake!:icon_smile_big:

...from paris


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

That's very kind - thank-you!


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

*Ever see...*

the movie "Bertie and Elizabeth". Why do you remind meof Alan Bates portrayal of King George? All your buttons are buttoned, aren't they? "Men who go about with their buttons undone are cads." :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

mpcsb said:


> the movie "Bertie and Elizabeth". Why do you remind meof Alan Bates portrayal of King George? All your buttons are buttoned, aren't they? "Men who go about with their buttons undone are cads." :icon_smile_wink:


oooh...I think somebody is jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

...from paris


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

lovemeparis said:


> oooh...I think somebody is jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...from paris


Actually no. My comments perhaps do not reflect that I thought Alan Bates portrayed King George as the epitome of up-rightness, correctness, and doing the _done thing_. I had hoped this was viewed as a compliment to JLP. Sorry if it didn't come across.


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Happy Birthday Andy!!!*

Have fun and enjoy your birthday cake!!!!!!!!:icon_smile_big:

...from paris


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*happy birthday BertieW...*

I wish you all the happiness and enjoy your older year... hihi:icon_smile_big:

...from paris (get a nice big cake ok and with lots of smiles)


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Happy Birthday Bertie Wooster...*

Enjoy your shopping... but dont forget your birthday cake!!!!!!:icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:

...from paris 2 LA


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Happy Birthday Patrick06790...*

humm... have a fun day and enjoy your birthday cake either here or on SF!!!!!!!:icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:

...from paris 2 LA


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Happy Birthday JLibourel...*

Wishing you happiness and all the best in your 65th year...:icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:

Enjoy your birthday cake!!!!!

...from paris 2 LA


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Well, thank you very much! I don't mean to be picky and I do appreciate the wishes for my 65th year, but I should point out that my 65th birthday means that I have completed, not started, my 65th year. I am now embarking on my 66th--same principle as the fact that technically the 21st century and the new milennium began January 1, 2001, not 2000, all the festivities notwithstanding.

I do appreciate the sentiment very much, though.


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Happy Birthday Bob Loblaw!!!!!!!*

Hey, I hope I got your age right ...:icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:

Nevertheless, enjoy your birthday cake and blow off as many candles...

...from paris 2 LA


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Happy Birthday Andy...*

and Merry Xmas...:icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:

Enjoy your big Birthday cakes... with many happy candles!!!!

from paris 2 LA


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Richard Wagner!!!!*

Beautiful Music...

Imagination all you can be :icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:

...everything from Paris 2 LA


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Happy Birthday to anyone who's celebrating a birthday today.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Howard said:


> Happy Birthday to anyone who's celebrating a birthday today.


Or an anniversary of any kind.


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*birthdays and more birthdays...*



Howard said:


> Happy Birthday to anyone who's celebrating a birthday today.


U got that right!!!!:icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

June 8th birthdays:

1625: Giovanni Cassini, Italian astronomer
1772: Robert Stevenson, English engineer
1810: Robert Schumann, German composer
1867: Frank LLoyd Wright, American architect


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Father's Day...*

Happy Father's Day to all June's birthday fathers!!!!!

IT'S A DOUBLE TREAT... :icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*June is fun for fathers...*

Happy Birthday and Father's day to all fathers in June!!!

:icon_cheers::icon_cheers::icon_cheers:


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Surprise...*

Just noticed that it's your Birthday [email protected]!!!
Happy Birthday!


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

We seem to have wandered into /b/ with this thread ...


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Today is my birthday!!!*

And coincidencely, it's also Hiroshima anniversary... 
August 6 marks the 65th anniversary of the atomic bomb dropped by the United States at the end of World War II on Hiroshima.

Below is an interesting article about U.N. head's call for disarmament:
This is Ban's first visit to Hiroshima. He also made the first visit of a U.N. secretary-general to Nagasaki when he participated in a wreath-laying ceremony on August 5.

https://www.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/asiapcf/08/05/un.hiroshima.ceremony/index.html?hpt=T2


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Happy Birthday Paris.


----------

